# Add arab/algerian



## alriodai (Dec 12, 2022)

A


----------



## buckchadley31 (Dec 12, 2022)

It will have only me and you in it


----------



## alriodai (Dec 12, 2022)

buckchadley31 said:


> It will have only me and you in it


We dont need any others tbh


----------



## gribsufer1 (Dec 12, 2022)

buck chadley is algerian too?sad i cant speak it


----------



## RAITEIII (Dec 12, 2022)

No. In fact nuke down this whole language shit. I'm against it


----------



## WanderingBurro (Dec 12, 2022)

RAITEIII said:


> No. In fact nuke down this whole language shit. I'm against it


.org hasn't been funner since tbh


----------

